# pork rinds



## pike2 (Nov 27, 2012)

anyone else make there own pork rinds?   its hard to beat fresh made rinds worm and still crackling in the bowl,













img1190zh.jpg



__ pike2
__ Nov 27, 2012


















prinds1.jpg



__ pike2
__ Nov 27, 2012


----------



## Dutch (Nov 27, 2012)

Mmm... I love fresh fried rinds. My favorite way to fix them is to sprinkle a little kosher salt on them followed by some chipotle chili powder.


----------



## frosty (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice looking!  They are also great when added to corn bread.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 27, 2012)

Love them fresh homemade ones! Nice job!


----------



## pike2 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks guys,   making these is fool proof,   deep fryer with oil level between 1/2 to 3/4 when hot and there's no splattering or boil over with these and the extra oil i needed,     something to hold the rinds under the service of the oil while it cooks, it can be a round disk made of solid wood or metal but not plywood,   a 1 min timer,   spices of your choice.

heat oil to 400 deg mine tops out at 390 deg,   drop in a 1/2 cup of chips then the plunger and start the 1 min timer,  keep you hand on the plunger and hold it down,   chips expand 10 times there normal size and wants to float,  if not held down they wont cook properly.

only takes 1 min and if you go over   don't worry you cant over cook these i get a few stuck under the heating element and dig them out when I'm all done and they don't any different then the first ones made

Pryor to 2006  we would take a week off every year  around the 2Nd weekend of Oct when Hannibal Mo has there Tom Sawyer days arts and crafts,  vendor's line both sides of the street for 4-5 blocks and one vendor makes pork rinds right there on the street and i would get 4 or 5 bags, after that onto branson  Mo for a few shows and shopping.  in 2006 i got downsized from work after 18 years there.

  after that i didn't have the money for any more trips and i got a strong craving for them rinds searched  the net for over 2 years before the first 2 sites showed up on a search one being Rudolf foods that ive stuck with.


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 27, 2012)

Those look great.... I am still working on figuring out how not to screw them up......

I think I have the rendering down.... Will have to try your method for frying and holding them under the oil.....I have some chips in the fridge now...will try tomorrow


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 27, 2012)

there seems to be some info missing from the OP's post...   like what are the chips made of ?  do you do anything with them before frying ?  This is the first I've read anything about making pork rinds...  more info please...


----------



## venture (Nov 27, 2012)

Pass the basket, please!

I could live five years longer?  But I don't like nursing homes, and I don't like diapers.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokeluvin (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree with you I would love to know all the details from what you use fat etc to all the details step by step I love pork cracklings with my beer would greatly appreciate if you can do that favor step by step details.  I also have a deep fryer a plus for me I can make my own instead of store bought.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 27, 2012)

There is a lot of variation as to how to make these. Skin with Fat and some Meat, just Skin, just Fat, just Fry them, Boil then Fry, Boil, Dehydrate then Fry. These are two pretty good recipes to get the Extra Crunchy POOFY Pork Rinds. But I still would like to see the one Pike2 used...JJ

http://honestcooking.com/2012/03/16/chicharron-fried-pork-rinds-recipe/

http://momofukufor2.com/2010/01/chicharron/


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks good!

One of my favorite snacks!



~Martin


----------



## pike2 (Nov 27, 2012)

i have a feeling that your thinking of  raw pig hide,,,       go to www.rudolphfoods.com/  where they have the rendered chips ready to be cooked,  these chips are  brownish in color and almost unbreakable,  store them in a cool dry place and they will last forever,   do not freeze them  if they get moister in them during thawing they wont cook properly.

rendering your own from raw hide,  all i know is that all of the fat is removed till its just the outer skin,  cut into small pieces and put into a vat of 400deg oil till the remaining fat is gone,    how long?   don't know   then there removed from the oil and cooled  and you end up with these really hard brownish colored chips,   theres probly more steps there that they dont say about.,    but when the chips are put into the hot oil for a second time thats when they puff up

pork rinds have a very high profit return,   a 10 lb box of chips,   a 1/2 cup of chips will fill a bread sack or more and sell at $4 each,  depending on bag size and sell price a $50 10lb box could  bring in around $200 or more profit,    probly why they keep some of it a secret, 

 
this is what the chips look like right out of the box













84795897.jpg



__ pike2
__ Nov 27, 2012


----------



## pike2 (Nov 28, 2012)

pretty good links there chief J,    for making them from scratch or raw to finished product.


----------



## pike2 (Nov 28, 2012)

there shipped bagged in a bulk box like this













rinds1.jpg



__ pike2
__ Nov 28, 2012


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 29, 2012)

pike2 said:


> anyone else make there own pork rinds?   its hard to beat fresh made rinds worm and still crackling in the bowl,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pike2 - Those look awesome, I LOVE pork rinds! You got my attention now!

Could not connect to the website: rudolphfoods.com, maybe down for maint.??

What kind of seasoning do you put on them, or do you eat them plain?

Thanks


----------



## smoking b (Nov 30, 2012)

redheelerdog said:


> Pike2 - Those look awesome, I LOVE pork rinds! You got my attention now!
> 
> Could not connect to the website: rudolphfoods.com, maybe down for maint.??
> 
> ...


Didn't work for me either - Try this link http://www.rudolphfoods.com/


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 30, 2012)

Smoking B said:


> Didn't work for me either - Try this link http://www.rudolphfoods.com/


That site works.

Whats the main difference of the regular vs. cracklin pellets?


----------



## smoking b (Nov 30, 2012)

redheelerdog said:


> That site works.
> 
> Whats the main difference of the regular vs. cracklin pellets?


The cracklins should still have the fat layer on the skin side & get cooked for 5 seconds longer. That's the only difference i can find


----------



## pike2 (Dec 1, 2012)

dont know why that link wasnt working but i think ive got it this time

http://www.rudolphfoods.com/


----------



## pike2 (Dec 1, 2012)

cracklings do have alittle fat on them and also has a bit of smoky flavor to it,    i actually i like the cracklings better then the regular ones, 

click buy online upper right corner then click pellets under product type,  i know that info is on that site  some where, 

  i was kinda committed to the ones i bought,    don't know why or how this happened but my very first order with them i bought the 10lb box from there website  with a credit card,     time went by and the bill never showed up on any of my CC statements year and a half later i was needing more and felt kinda guilty about it but it wasn't my fault,  so i made another order for the 10lbs,  got it a few days later but once again it didn't show up on any statements and i had money put aside for it and its kinda hard to just overlook a $50 bill,  and that was 2 or so years ago and I'm now getting low on them again.

 been using this box mainly for selling,  in my town here we had a city or town wide garage sales where i set up beside the driveway,   i had samples ready for trying any spice i had there,   if they wanted a bag it was made right there in front of them,  did the same thing at the towns yearly festival where a travailing carny sets up rides and all,  i set up in front of a friends second hand store on the square when it wasn't raining or in the little kitchen he has inside,   i made some money for the effort  $3.50 a bag,   had to share profit with the shop owner tho but worth it,  he cant go very long with out a beer so it was a fun weekend.

redheelerdog i used all kinds from sea salt to hot Cajun













76415036.jpg



__ pike2
__ Dec 1, 2012


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 1, 2012)

Can't wait to try this


----------



## nozzleman (Dec 1, 2012)

Just bought a 1 lb package on amazon for about $12 to give this a try.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

OK!, Like the commercial... HERE WE GO!

What would be a good little fryer to buy to make these, I have never done anything like this and I don't have a clue about deep fat frying. What kind of oil do you use? What do I need to get to make these?

I see the pics and have a general idea but some feedback from Pike2 and other experts would be great!

I used to always munch down on the hot-n-spicy Baken-ets back in the day!













baken-ets-hot-n-spicy.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 1, 2012






The fresh ones I bet are a so much better.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks!


----------



## pike2 (Dec 1, 2012)

just about any deep fryer will work but the smaller the fryer the less it can do at one time, make shure that it heats up close to 400deg   mine is a Hamilton Beach and its a Farley large one and i don't remember what the quart size it is.  and any fry oil will work,  i use peanut oil or what ever is cheaper,  down south they use cotton seed oil.

after getting a fryer then find or make a suitable plunger to hold the chips under the oil,


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 2, 2012)

nozzleman said:


> Just bought a 1 lb package on amazon for about $12 to give this a try.





> Where on Amazon? Linky please.


Pike2 helped me out with a link for 1 pound orders:

http://www.wallacesporkskins.com/popyourownpo.html


----------



## themule69 (Dec 4, 2012)

HOW TO MAKE YOUR OWN. YOU CAN FIND THE SKIN AT A LOCAL BUTCHER SHOP. HERE IT IS 1.00 A #

THIS RECIPE WAS FOUND ON THE NET. IT IS NOT ONE I CREATED. I'M JUST SHARING. YOU CAN USE ANY SEASONING YOU WISH.

[h2]Ingredients[/h2]
For the popcorn
2 pounds pork skin with a thin layer of fat
For the spice mix
2 tablespoons kosher salt

4 tablespoons sugar

2 teaspoons cayenne

1 tablespoon smoked parprika

Directions: 


Place pig skin in stockpot, cover with water and bring to a boil. 
Boil skin for 2 hours, until very soft and able to tear apart easily. 
Turn pot off and let cool for half an hour. 
Remove skin from warm water and lie out onto cooling racks, skin side down, and place in refrigerator for 2 hours. 
Once chilled, remove skin from rack and begin to scrape off as much fat as possible.  (This is important, the more fat you remove the crispier your popcorn will get.)
Once you have removed all of the fat, dice the skin into ¼-inch cubes and allow to dry out on a sheet tray overnight or until completely dry. 
The skin will feel rock hard and inedible, that’s how to know it's ready.
Once skin is completely dry, drop into a 375F deep fryer and allow to puff. It'll take about 20 seconds. 
Remove what is now the popcorn from the fryer, season with spice mix and serve.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm armed and dangerous now!

Fryer... Check

Oil... Check

Pellets... Check

Monday Night Football Fresh Fried Pork Rinds - That's what I'm talking about!













1.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 10, 2012


















2.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 10, 2012


















3.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 10, 2012


















4.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 10, 2012






They sure are good - added a little salt and ground Chipolte.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Dec 11, 2012)

themule69 said:


> HOW TO MAKE YOUR OWN. YOU CAN FIND THE SKIN AT A LOCAL BUTCHER SHOP. HERE IT IS 1.00 A #
> 
> THIS RECIPE WAS FOUND ON THE NET. IT IS NOT ONE I CREATED. I'M JUST SHARING. YOU CAN USE ANY SEASONING YOU WISH.


You hit that right on the head. That's pretty much how I have done it and with a little practice they are perfect.

Once boiled, dehydrated and ready to drop in the oil - keep a close eye on them because they burn quick!! The smaller the pieces the curlier they seem to fry.

I made one post on them but it's not the most detailed but it's pretty strait forward.  I had zero luck with the skin from my smoked bacon, FYI. They turned into a burnt rock rind.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118562/pork-rinds-chicharones-homemade-q-view

Pikes link to the store bought ones, ready to fry, is pretty interesting. That could come in handy sometime..much easier!!  Mine took a good day & a half to dehydrate before frying.


----------



## pike2 (Dec 14, 2012)

redheelerdog said:


> I'm armed and dangerous now!
> 
> Fryer... Check
> 
> ...


oh ya  good job there


----------

